# Archery Lessons Online =ArcheryLessonsOnline.com



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Archery Lessons Online is now offering a risk free 24 hour trail period for those of you that are interested in seeing what the website is all about. Simply sign up & register on the website & you will not be billed for 24 hours.


We have members in 40 US states & 15 countries around the world! 


- Step by step compound archery instruction including pictures & videos:
- Detailed information covering mental approach, shot process, & shot execution:
- Step by step compound equipment & setup instruction including pictures & videos:
- Private forum 
- Optional online interactive private instruction:
- Professional equipment setup & tuning:


www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Keep an eye out for our upcoming website redesign!!

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

It's Indoor season again! We can help you shoot your best scores ever!

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey bud, whats the turn around time for a complete bow tune.....


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Robbie101 said:


> Hey bud, whats the turn around time for a complete bow tune.....


It's about 2 weeks right now, depending on your needs... Lemme know what you have in mind... [email protected] 

Thanks

Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Great Christmas gift*

A membership to Archery Lessons Online makes a great Christmas gift!!!


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

how much is membership?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> how much is membership?


$13.95 monthly or $38 quarterly. We have members in 45 U.S states & 15 countries around the world!


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Sponsorship section*

We are working on a section that will cover the ins & outs of gaining sponsorship.. We will help you understand what it's all about, and what manufacturers are looking for in a shooter..

Stay tuned!

-Adam


----------



## mouthtab (Mar 19, 2003)

*Archery Lessons Online*

Adam has done a great job with his website. There is definately valuable information for any level of shooter. Worth checking out.

Jeff Fabry
Hoyt Pro Staff
B-Stinger Stabilizers


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your support!

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

up for the night.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

New lessons posted this week!

*Setting up & tying in a Drop away rest* - includes 4 videos

*Setting goals *- part of section 6, mental game

*Mathews (single cam) setup & timing* - multiple videos - COMING SOON!!


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

New Section on Arrows, coming soon!

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## JB17 (Mar 23, 2010)

*any certain order*

I am mostly interested in the tuning course, if I subscribe is there a certain agenda I would have to follow or could I just concentrate on the tuning. THX Jason


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

JB17 said:


> I am mostly interested in the tuning course, if I subscribe is there a certain agenda I would have to follow or could I just concentrate on the tuning. THX Jason


No, you can jump straight to whatever section you are interested in. I currently have detailed lessons for setting up Hoyt & Mathews/single cam bows. They are not "tuning" as much as they are setup & configuration. They cover Proper timing, cam lean adjustment, and draw length adjustment for Hoyt & draw length, cam position adjustment for Mathews/single cam.

There are also detailed lessons on several ways to tie in & time a drop away rest as well as tying a D-loop, peep, setting up an arrow rest, Etc..

Lots of great detail packed videos! More to come soon!!!

-Adam


----------



## JB17 (Mar 23, 2010)

adam Guggisberg said:


> No, you can jump straight to whatever section you are interested in. I currently have detailed lessons for setting up Hoyt & Mathews/single cam bows. They are not "tuning" as much as they are setup & configuration. They cover Proper timing, cam lean adjustment, and draw length adjustment for Hoyt & draw length, cam position adjustment for Mathews/single cam.
> 
> There are also detailed lessons on several ways to tie in & time a drop away rest as well as tying a D-loop, peep, setting up an arrow rest, Etc..
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. I will keep watching your website looks like you are in the process of adding the things I am most interested in. I may be wrong but from what I was reading it looks like you will be adding qiute a bit of the tuning aspect. Thanks and i look to be signing up here before to long.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

JB17 said:


> Ok thanks. I will keep watching your website looks like you are in the process of adding the things I am most interested in. I may be wrong but from what I was reading it looks like you will be adding qiute a bit of the tuning aspect. Thanks and i look to be signing up here before to long.


Belive me! there is alot more content about shot execution and form along with other aspects of shooting than there is abour tuning. its a great service that has helped me improve after on a few lessons.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

bump for adam and a great sight with good pricing. :shade:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Adam and I are working on a video series together. I have a lot of form issues and some pretty sever target panic. I am going to make a video and Adam is going to make a response video correcting what I am doing wrong and offering some pointer. we have just started but I am felling much more confident and feel like I am heading in the right direction. You can see the videos on Adams website www.archerylessonsonline.com or on mine at this link
http://www.ikesoutdoors.com/archery-lessons-online-project-ike.html


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ike_osu said:


> adam and i are working on a video series together. I have a lot of form issues and some pretty sever target panic. I am going to make a video and adam is going to make a response video correcting what i am doing wrong and offering some pointer. We have just started but i am felling much more confident and feel like i am heading in the right direction. You can see the videos on adams website www.archerylessonsonline.com or on mine at this link
> http://www.ikesoutdoors.com/archery-lessons-online-project-ike.html


ttt


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

ike_osu said:


> Adam and I are working on a video series together. I have a lot of form issues and some pretty sever target panic. I am going to make a video and Adam is going to make a response video correcting what I am doing wrong and offering some pointer. we have just started but I am felling much more confident and feel like I am heading in the right direction. You can see the videos on Adams website www.archerylessonsonline.com or on mine at this link
> http://www.ikesoutdoors.com/archery-lessons-online-project-ike.html


I just returned from a 1 week cruise & I will be working on my first video response in this series this week. I think this will prove to be a very interesting series for everytone to keep an eye on. I am confident that Ike is going to make quick and impressive Progress!

-Adam


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

hey adam, one thing that ive never seen anyone talk about is heeling a bow. even the best shots i know do it sometimes, its just one of those glitches. you think you could give a deffinition and a cause for it. i think its an over looked prospect. 

ps. whats a vacation like?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Part 2 of Archery Lessons Online: Project Ike is now up on our websites. Looks like I've got some work to do!

http://www.archerylessonsonline.com/element.php?varset=s:508-pm:p-se:25084-e:59044&SessId=

http://www.ikesoutdoors.com/archery-lessons-online-project-ike.html


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Part 3 coming soon.*

Keep an eye out for Part 3 of Project Ike!

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Ttt


----------

